# Dreaded 2WW. HELPPPPPP GOING MADDDDD



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Help me out there... I bet there are loads of you out there that are going through the same things but this is my 1st IVF cycle and I think I am in looneyville tonight. Okay, where do I start ladies (men perhaps). Had ET on 21st Aug (2), have had little cramps.. then took a reaction to nasty crinone gel.. burning in my bits, clinic changed me to Cyclogest suppositaries (so nice sticking this up booty twice a day   and looking for the last aztec city of gold up there. Started to get thrush, even nicer  clinic told me to use canesten cream inside. On Tuesday, had the most severe stabbing cramps for 4-5 hours and then the "gunk" came out with salmon pink spotting with a little brown (TMI) - has anyone had this type of wild cramping and spotting for a few hours and it goes away?

Still got cramping, but my boobies are enlarged, in fact they are about to blow me thinks, my nipples are bright red/purple and erect most of the time, back pain, crying, want to give up now and stop doing the cyclogest. Done 4 HPT and all have back negative - did I test too early, clinic advised me to test on 6th Sep. I am going mad but does the cyclogest do all of the above?  

Baby Dust to everyone and thanks for listening cause I am all on my tod and none of family has ever had to do IVF
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hiya, 

Welcome to the wonderful world of Fertility Friends!! One of the lovely moderators will be along shortly to give you a introduction to FF. 

Didnt want to read and run, but firstly - you are testing waaaaaayyyyyyyy to early!! Gotta put them pee sticks away honey!! 

Cyclogest (generally all progresterone support) mimic pregnancy symptoms and can send your body doolally. 
I had all the things you have described, apart from the gunk!! 

You do get twinges, and this could mean anything - think how much you have been poked and prodded recently. 

Hope you start feeling better!! Try and relax (easier said than done i know!!!) 

Good Luck      

Twink x


----------



## bEX2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hiya

Like tinkerbell says you are testing too early. I have been through the 2ww too so know how you feel but mine failed   ! 

Honestly try to relax if you can.

Take care
Bx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello Hazy72! 
I know exactly how you're feeling. I also had my Et on 21st August and had 2 little frosties put back. Were yours fresh? The 2ww is enough to drive anyone insane isn't it?!! I'm also the only one from my family who suffers from infertility, in fact all of my friends seem to be popping out babies left right and centre at the moment so yes it is very hard! 
I'm also experiencing the joys of sticking cyclogest up where the sun don't shine twice a day but luckily for me it's not been too bad. What you said about the cramping and the spotting - i think that's meant to be a good sign!? I heard that a bit of spotting could indicate an implantation bleed - yay!! I've had no cramps and no spotting so am a bit worried it hasn't worked. My boobs have definately grown (much to the amusement of DH although he's not allowed to touch as they are so bloody tender!! lol!) As for the crying, oh honey! that's a number one side effect of IVF I'm afraid. I'm so emotional about the whole thing and this 2ww is sending me totally loopy   . Please don't give up though. It will be worth it in the end. Your tests may have come back negative but it is really too early to test and you wont get an accurate reading. We both have out official testing day on the 6th so we can let each other know how it goes and offer support along the way. xxxxxxxxxxxxsending you lots of    for good luck xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

HERE'S A LITTLE EMBIE DANCE FOR YOU HAZY72!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello and  to Fertility Friends

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi"

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## angellbyname (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi

I'm on my 2WW with OTD 6th Sept - so we can all go   loop the loop together. If it helps my (.)(.) are fit to explode and so sore - sleeping in my bra! I don't have any pains or spotting etc. but my back has been aching, I've been very tired, and teary. I'm on Gestone and Clexane injections as well as steroids etc so I'm putting it all down to the drugs.  Going mad with boredom, as I can't concentrate on reading and I've watched all the dvds and sky+ stuff. At least if it was sunny we could sit in the garden. The time is just dragging!

This is my 1st and possibly only IVF - so I'm praying extra hard.   I'm carrying 2 1p's in my bra that I have picked up along the way over the last few days and am now obsessing about them being my lucky charms - ho hum!  

Keep chatting on here - it passes the time..........I was going to do a HPT on the 5th if I can hold out that long. I think that's when your pregnancy hormones are at a level that the pee stick will pick up - I'm in 2 minds but I really don't want the 'call' with the OTD resultswithout being forearmed......

Enjoy boring sunday tv, let's hope for a good film later.....

x


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks lovely ladies for all your lovely replies. It is so nice to know that I am not an  nor am I lady gaga!!!! Sitting on a very wet bank holiday weekend and wondering how I will get through the next week.

Has anyone felt sick or had any dizzy spells? I haven't but my (.)(.), sheesh, if you see in the BBC news that a lady's noombies blew up over a the crowds in a busy shopping centre in Cambridge, you will be able to tell the news reporter that you knew that person 

Angelllbyname and annaT28, we will all get through this together, Anna loved Mr Bean, made me laugh and cry in the same moment. Anna, my two embryos were fresh!! 
xxx

Just remember ladies, you are all stars of the universe and it makes us all tougher and stronger individuals to have the courage to go through IVF treatment; I have only just realised going through my first onexxx

love, support and courage to you all out there xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

PS What was your AMH's if you don't mind me asking? I managed to scan my notes after EC when they left them there by accident and it said 4.53.. whatever that means


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Good morning ladies. It's a beautiful day today (north east cumbria) and the sun is shining. I find the good weather really lifts my mood. Yesterday it was raining and I lost all positivity. My DH has been away working all weekend so I was missing him and I just can't help worrying about the fact that I have no symptoms, i just feel normal. Even my (.)(.) which were feeling pretty Pam Anderson the last few days seem to have settled back down. My friend came over (she's preganant...they all are....) and reassured me that she had no 'symptons' at first and that made me feel a bit better.....aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh... i think i am just going mad!! I want this to work more than i've ever wanted anything in the world. In answer to you question Hazy, I have no idea what my AMH level is, I can only assume the doctors took that test?! I do know it refers to your reserve of eggs though and how well you should respond to the stimms. Women with large reserves tend to respond better. Anything between 1 and 3 is normal and anything above 3 is high so sounds like you had a good score!
Angelbyname, I'm so gald you, Hazy and me all have our OTD on the 6th! It really helps when there are women who you can share your rollercoaster of emotions with! I like the idea of the lucky pennies! I have a little ritual where each night i lie on my back with my hand on my belly and say a little prayer to my embies!! To be honest i'd try anything if someone told me it'd work...!
Hazy, I'll keep an eye out on the news for your exploding knockers!!!! 
I know it'll be early but I'm going to pee on a stick this weekend to give me a bit of a heads up about what might be to come on the 6th. The reason is because I'm a teacher and the first day back at school is the 6th. I just can't face a room full of teenagers only hours after getting my result. I know that testing early might give a false result but at least I'll have some time to prepare myself for what happens on monday. Does that make sense? Where do you guys come from if you don't mind me asking? And have your jobs been understanding with regard to time off and stuff? 
Sending you tonnes of 
         
and a massive   . Have a lovely bank holiday monday, love anna


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Anna

I am Scottish but living in Cambridge now with DH who is English , just kidding. I love him to bits, he is my world, my rock everything really and I so want to make him a daddy as he is desperate for kids; he is starting to write a book called "The Forgotten Man" based on the last few years of TTC. I forget sometimes that he is on this journey with me just because he isn't taking the drugs, putting his legs up in funny positions etc. We want a baby of our own so much but we both know that we are up against it now; we are starting to research adopting in China but it is a very long process.

We both cannot believe we are on this journey now, we never ever thought it would happen to us but we have accepted it and have started to embrace the IVF way of life now. 

I don't know what happened to me on #1, I was supposed to respond well, had 7 follicles to begin with and then they dropped off the scans, ended up with 5 follicles on the day and they only got a very disappointing 2 eggs in ET. I was sobbing and so was hubby, the medical staff just stood and scratched their heads, they advised us that I was a "poor responder" and it didn't add up. Nothing ever does, does it? This is why we are all on this journey together aren't we?

Anna, I am like you, I am going to test on Sunday morning as I work in the city in compliance and the last thing I need is to have that sad news first thing on a Monday morning before I go into work xx xxxxxx


----------



## angellbyname (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I'm in Kent, about 10 mins from Bluewater - lethal!!!!

I've only been with DP for 2 yrs, and we were TCC for about 9 months but then I got impatient and we went for tests, to be told by the Lister that we were unlikely to conceive - I have a history of mild Endo and ovarian cysts, and he is very low count. We nearly hung our coats up and said oh weel, not to be. But then I decided I wanted a 2nd opinion, so went to a gynaecologist at Blackheath hosp who also did IVF and she did a hysto and a lap and some bloods and said all ok for me, so on recommendation we went to ARGC. 
This is our 1st time, and possibly our only time as we didn't get any frosties, and I'm not sure what my egg reserves are like at this stage in my life.
Whatever is meant to be will be..........I keep telling myself. 
I was supposed to go back to work, but I got myself signed off by the GP until next Tuesday, but like you I'll be testing on Sunday to try and pre-empt. I don't want a stranger calling me with the result especially if it's not a good one, and so many times on this forum, it's bad news. So many people have such a long history of this and go through so much heartache. DP already has a 20yr old daughter at UNi so he can come to terms with  a -ve a bit easier than me. I am going to fall apart, I know it!
I work in the City too, in Investment Banking for my sins, but whatever happens I will change career either for an easier life or to be a mum....fingers crossed.
I'm all TV'ed out......bored rigid, and can't stop eating as I'm on steroids - part of my numerous and extensive drug regime to support this 'episode' and I wouldn't blame those little embies for doing a runner with all those chemicals being pumped into their soft bedding but needs must...

Hang in there ladies, one more day down, and the sun is still shining....xxxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

hey hazy and angel, another day down, only 5 more to go... it's getting harder to hold out now! I know the    are watching us but i don't know if i can make it til sunday!! Trouble is, there's a pee stick in my bathroom cupboard at the moment.... just one little test tomorrow morning maybe? my husband would go mad! i should probably get him to hide it somewhere in the house out of temptation.
Lovely sunny day today and my spirits are high. Keeping positive has got to help right?! I've had a few cramps today and my lower back is definately aching so that's also made me think this could actually work out  ! I know that all these thoughts will cause me to hit the floor harder if it turns out to be a BFN but in the end what will be will be and i'm a strong believer in positive thinking!
Hope you're both well. love anna x


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello pretty ladies 

I have now convinced myself that it is over, I know this is my first cycle and was never too hopeful that it would work first time as why would anything 
first time for me? The cramps are becoming considerably worse, on and off so it is obviously the dreaded  coming on in the next day or so. 

I will try and hold off until Saturday to test.....

Cannot believe my mood swings last night, it was awful  and poor hubby, he cried as I said some really hurtful things to him. 

We have booked to go away to France at the end of Sep to the champagne area so that I can get well and truly hammered.

How are you both holding up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sending you both    and


----------



## angellbyname (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't give up hope Hazy - I've read lots of postings and some people have had lots of cramps and still got a BFP. DP has been trying to talk me out of early testing even on Sunday - he says it may give false hope or sadness and that I should wait for the bloods to confirm. Easy for him to say, he's not the one going demented with the wait!

Hang on in there and try and stay positive - what clinic are you at and are you on any supporting drugs now? I'm under the impression the drugs I'm on are going to keep AF at bay anyway, although I've had a dull ache today in my stomach.....

It's so easy to read something in to every symptom especially when you're kicking around all day just killing time. Thank God for FF!!! There was an appeal to join in and pay a subscription - I'm going to sign up, no matter what happens, as without this web site I'd have gone     they deserve every penny! Brilliant idea.

Let me know how you feel tomorrow - I'm popping to Bluewater in the morning for some sanity and a sports bra to sleep in as my boobs are so sore....but I won't be late back and will keep an eye out for your updates.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Evening ladies 

I have moved your thread to the Ladies in waiting board. This way you can meet others who are around the same stage as yourselves and gain even more support 

Wishing you all so much luck


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Please can I point you to the 2ww testers with TX thread on this board where our girls chat please come and join us on 
here.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245826.0.

Frankie B


----------



## tracey123 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello, ladies

I don't know what you are going through as I am still waiting to start IVF (hopefully in the next few months) but just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you all at this time.

Tracey xx


----------

